# Little Dude got himself a Buck



## BubbaD (Nov 8, 2010)

Patience and hard work finally paid off for little Dude. Here he is with his first buck. He shot it with a 7mm.08 in Meriwether County


----------



## Lawdog1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Great job very nice buck!!!!


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 8, 2010)

awesome buck...congrats to him!!


----------



## Mangler (Nov 8, 2010)

Sweet! Great job little man!!


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Good job ,Congrats man


----------



## Hoss (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats to Little Dude.  That's a fine buck.

Hoss


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 8, 2010)

Good buck.  Congratulaitons.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 12, 2010)

That smile on the young'un says it all.

Way to go little man!

Keep it up!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 12, 2010)

simply awesome.


----------



## Xeroid (Nov 13, 2010)

That's great!  Congratulations!


----------



## flintdiver (Nov 15, 2010)

Awesome !!


----------



## sothunfried (Nov 15, 2010)

way to go little dude thats a mighty fine buck! congrats!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2010)

Good Job Buddy!


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 16, 2010)

congratulations cowboy


----------



## gregg dudley (Nov 16, 2010)

Congratulations!  Nice one!


----------



## win3006 (Nov 18, 2010)

great buck little Dude


----------



## J-Rod (Dec 6, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Jasper (Dec 7, 2010)

Awesome stuff right there! Congrats to son and Dad!


----------



## BubbaD (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks fellows! Little Dude and I both Appreciate it! Hope everyone has a great season!


----------



## Just BB (Dec 13, 2010)

He's just a little happy, Way to go!


----------



## jmharris23 (Dec 22, 2010)

WTG lil dude!


----------



## mclellandk (Dec 22, 2010)

Wtg! Nuthin like it is there. My boys got 2 nice 8pts. At thanksgivin at the farm. Come by the house soon and i will show you pics of the 148inch buck killed half of mile from your house.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice buck!! Congrats...


----------



## 45coltcommander (Dec 22, 2010)

nice buck... good job!


----------



## K80 (Dec 22, 2010)

Heck of a first buck, Congrats!  I bet them arms were just a shaking as he pulled the trigger.


----------



## bany (Dec 22, 2010)

Way to go Dude! Nice!


----------



## milltown (Dec 23, 2010)

Congratulations Little Dude!


----------



## Skullworks (Dec 23, 2010)

Awesome!!!! That's what it's all about!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 24, 2010)

Way to go Lil' Dude!  That is awesome!


----------



## SCPO (Dec 24, 2010)

i'm running out of lucky bullets


----------



## BubbaD (Dec 28, 2010)

mclellandk said:


> Wtg! Nuthin like it is there. My boys got 2 nice 8pts. At thanksgivin at the farm. Come by the house soon and i will show you pics of the 148inch buck killed half of mile from your house.



Hey dude! Saw some pics of your boys deer! Great bucks. 

Did that one near the house get hit by a car? 

We need to talk about an early spring fishing trip. Lets hook up soon!


----------



## BubbaD (Dec 28, 2010)

K80 said:


> Heck of a first buck, Congrats!  I bet them arms were just a shaking as he pulled the trigger.



They were just a little bit....


----------



## BubbaD (Dec 28, 2010)

SCPO said:


> i'm running out of lucky bullets



They sure keep working SCPO!


----------



## thomas the redneck (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice!!!!


----------



## mclellandk (Dec 28, 2010)

No it didnt get hit.  It was a  nice un!  Come by and see me or give me a ring soon, i will be leaving the first of jan. To guide deer hunts, be back first of feb.  U got my number. Let me know when u get ready to book a fishin trip.we caught 400 over 5lbs this year!  Holler


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 28, 2010)

That is awesome, CONGRATS!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

congrats!!  nice buck


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome buck..Congratulation's...


----------

